# TCCC vs TEMS Class



## d3653je (Sep 18, 2010)

I have seen a couple of different TEMS classes, some with live fire and some without. I have found classes country wide with various tuition's. It is hard to tell what is the best class for the medical aspect and what is the better class for the Tactical aspect.

As a rule of thumb what do SRT/ERT/SWAT look for in a TEMS candidate? Tactical Combat Causality Care through NAEMT seems to be the only one with some sort of certification nation wide. 

See what I am wondering is would a tac team rather have someone with a course like TCCC and then train them their tac aspects or do the want someone who has gone through something like CONTOMS?

Thanks.


----------



## d3653je (Sep 18, 2010)

*One more thing*

Gear wise... for those enrolling in a TEMS class on their own, no sponsorship, where is a good place to obtain gear? I know Ebay may be a source for some of it, anyone know of re-sellers that have some sort of credentials to sell gear... kinda like when you buy something that has been refurbished?


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Sep 23, 2010)

My advise to you if you're looking at a certain agency is to go ask them what they prefer.

Generically speaking the CONTOMS course is about the best all around you can get.

Don't go buy a bunch of gear you can't use, If you get on a team you'll be supplied with gear, If you do get gear and aren't familiar with what to get you'll come off as a half wit and no team will want you.


----------



## Boston.Tacmedic (Nov 1, 2010)

d3653je said:


> Gear wise... for those enrolling in a TEMS class on their own, no sponsorship, where is a good place to obtain gear? I know Ebay may be a source for some of it, anyone know of re-sellers that have some sort of credentials to sell gear... kinda like when you buy something that has been refurbished?




Gear shopping should be LAST on your list, however durable khaki style pants and black polo are very professional and will work just fine. If your non-prior service I would strongly recommend researching what weapon systems your team uses and TRAIN with them and then TRAIN MORE. The medical aspect of any TEMS course is typically not the learning curve it is the operational side that is. Also PT and lots of PT. SRT Medics need to be physically fit. Once those missions have been accomplished I can recommend CONTOMS (however it is under new leadership now) also the international school for tactical medicine does an amazing job. However if you want the best TEMS training I would recommend military service. Army, Navy even Coast Guard have amazing programs. 

Just my .02
h34r:


----------



## cfrench (Nov 10, 2010)

First, do you have an agency that you are interested in joining as a TEMS provider? Do they have an interest in you? Generally TEMS is not a job you apply for. It usually comes out of your EMS agency having or starting a relationship with a Law Enforcement agency looking for Medics to add a TEMS element to thier team (or fill a vacancy).

CONTOMS would be my choice (full disclosure, graduate of class #95). It was very heavy on all aspects of TEMS work, not just the sexy stuff. There was no shooting but that is something you are either going to get on your team or your team does not arm it's medics (only 50% do nationally). As far as tactical movement and such, It might be better to learn the way YOUR team does it. CONTOMS covers some but it is different is different from my team for instance. Federal agencies including the military send their people to CONTOMS for TEMS training. I was in school with people from Navy, Army, Air Force, and Coast Guard. There were agents from ATF, DEA, ICE, and the Marshall Service.


----------



## cfrench (Nov 10, 2010)

As was stated before FITNESS FITNESS FITNESS. As far as shooting, find out what the agency is using for a weapons system before investing $$$ in training on one. Know that 90% of your job is doing sick call and being an athletic trainer etc. Your job #1 is to keep your guys operational and in the fight. FWIW, CONTOMS still has it's original leadership and cadre, they are just now under the US Park Police and DHS.


----------

